# Caterham Classic



## Fltwd57 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is kinda cool...

http://www.boldride.com/ride/2013/caterham-classic-e-bike#gallery/2


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 31, 2014)

its certainly interesting...........but even my 4 yr old could see the phoniness that (faux?) vtwin motor is trying to perpetrate..........i think everythings cool except its effort to look retro,no need,the world is ready,give them something futuristic/present day


----------

